# Trouble finding the Cat's.



## Dr.Outdoors

My usual honey holes for channel cat's have not been producing this year. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Joey209

........Nope


----------



## mastercatman

Well, Joey has had a better year than many of us! Congrats!
I had some trouble earlier in the year but, I figured it out! Nothing big yet for the year but, that's how it goes. Still have a lot of time and like Robby said, things are a bit tough right now and like him, I am sitting out the next couple of weeks. If you are having trouble catching them now, you're not the only one! Most of the flatheads are finished/finishing up on their spawn now and I usually start catching them well again come mid-August through October. Your locations are likely not the issue possibly. Fish are stressed from the quickly increasing water temps and spawning rigors. If you waited until recently to start fishing then you already missed out on a good majority of the action that happened.


----------



## Steel City Archer

SO I was thinking of hitting up Loramie tonight. Do you think I'm just wasting my time, even with channel cats? Too hot?


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

I usually drive up to Kiser lake and fish for channel cats. I have fished it about 7 times in two months and only caught a few. I usally do really good up there and get into some nice 10 pounders. I have fished Loramie in the day time and did good catching smaller channels. Never fished Loramie at night. With the heat that we have been having and this little bit of rain moving in, hopefully it will turn the cats on. Going up to Kiser tonight, hopefully I will be able to get on some cats.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

Fished Kiser Lake last night for about 6 hours. Woke up drunk sleeping on the ground by the dam in the middle of a storm. No fish.


----------



## mastercatman

Dr.Outdoors said:


> Fished Kiser Lake last night for about 6 hours. Woke up drunk sleeping on the ground by the dam in the middle of a storm. No fish.


Not a good place to post this stuff!


----------



## samfishdyt

mastercatman said:


> I don't mind having a beer or even a few but, drunk? Most state owned waters do not allow alcohol consumption and you took a big risk! It would be wise in the future to omit such details from your reports! I could be wrong but, I assume you drove home after this also?



Judge not less ye be judged first.


----------



## mastercatman

Sorry I said anything!


----------



## BigTripp

Dr.Outdoors said:


> My usual honey holes for channel cat's have not been producing this year. Anyone else having this problem?


Probably easier to catch fish when you aren't passed out drunk, though I've never tried it, so what do I know.


----------



## Joey209

BigTripp said:


> Probably easier to catch fish when you aren't passed out drunk, though I've never tried it, so what do I know.


Dont knock it till you tried it! You Johnny Do goods are comin off soundin like some real snobs. Im proud to say that I work my but off at work all week long and when I go catfishing Im gonna drink some keystones! And it just so happens that I catch some really nice fish.


----------



## Joey209

BigTripp said:


> Probably easier to catch fish when you aren't passed out drunk, though I've never tried it, so what do I know.


And judging from the tally in your signature you should be tryin somethin different Just sayin


----------



## BigTripp

Joey209 said:


> And judging from the tally in your signature you should be tryin somethin different Just sayin


True dat. I've only been out a handful of times this year between school and work. Here in a week or so my boat should be done, so hopefully I can pad my stats a little. Haha.

I still maintain that it's tough to catch fish if you're passed out and a storm doesn't even wake you up.


----------



## samfishdyt

SOOOO, I went catfishing tonight, and wait for it....drank a sixer. I pay taxes and never leave trash. I also don't drink and drive. Sue me. 


(PS in advance before someones feelings are hurt, its all in fun, just messing with ya..not about the beers though, totally smashed a sixer and had a productive evening.)


Haven't we all had a few evenings we have woke up in a handfull of strange situations were looming around us from the night before. Maybe he had a bad day and needed to cut loose. Sure sounds like he had a good night though.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

Last time I checked this was America. You think I am the only one who drinks at a state park? Go up by the camp grounds and watch the people drinking out of their plastic cups. Atleast if I am drinking, I sleep it off before I drive home....Im not out on my boat flying around the lake while drinking.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

Seriously tho, I dont drive drunk and I am not a big drinker. Dont get the wrong impression of someone just by one comment they make. Went to CJ the other night for a couple of hours. Played around with some nightcrawlers, just trying to catch some little channels. Caught one that was only about 7 inches long, the smallest I have ever seen. I think my problem is, I usually start fishing for catfish later in the year. This year I wanted to start early and that may be my problem.


----------



## fredg53

So when has drinking of age been illegal c'mon if I can't have beers while fishin and not boating drunk that is BS enough already again it is supposedly a free country and our taxes pay for the parks if u don't agree god bless you 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## monsterKAT11

Joey209 said:


> Dont knock it till you tried it! You Johnny Do goods are comin off soundin like some real snobs. Im proud to say that I work my but off at work all week long and when I go catfishing Im gonna drink some keystones! And it just so happens that I catch some really nice fish.


we know how you roll joey! thats whats up! you do take some hawgs too.


----------



## mastercatman

Yeah, you guys have this whole thing skewed a bit here. I never intended to rain on anyone's parade and I try to be helpful as best I can when I post. My only concern with the post I mentioned was the fact that we have a younger crowd here on this site too. It is not safe to say we are all grown men of drinking age. I don't have a problem with anyone having a few beers by any means, I do myself. As grown men and responsible anglers, we have to lead by example. I have lost several friends over the years, some close and some not, to drunk drivers/drunk driving and an uncle whom was hit and now paralyzed. Of course many of us drink responsibly and many do not. A kid reading these posts may not differentiate this. There are a lot of good people here with a lot of good info, many of whom I respect. Don't misconstrue what I am saying, I'm not here to bash anyone. I just think that the site is about the outdoors and what you do otherwise should be omitted from the post details. No hard feelings but, no doubt a controversial opinion! With technology unfortunately raising the future generations, I feel this is important and not an ill warranted ideal. Sorry if I came off on the wrong foot here.


----------



## Joey209

Just for perspective. I had about 15 in me when i caught this 43


----------



## dinkbuster1

Beer + Catfishing = Multitasking 

i have been known to bring other things along as well that are detrimental to my health and well being. 

snicker bars, vienna sausages, hot dogs, etc.....


----------



## BigTripp

Haha. No problem with drinking here. Your question was why am I not catching any fish and in the same paragraph you said you were passed out drunk and woke up in the middle of a storm. I think I found your problem.


----------



## fish on!

I've been known to have a "few" cold ones while driving a lawn chair. So far I've been accident free! Sometimes just makes the whole experience a little more enjoyable.


----------



## Tatonka

Joey209 said:


> Just for perspective. I had about 15 in me when i caught this 43



WOW, did you catch that on a reel or jug fishing? that is a monster


----------



## Joey209

Tatonka said:


> WOW, did you catch that on a reel or jug fishing? that is a monster


Rod n reel of course


----------



## driftfish101

I have been catching a ton of channels (3 different lakes) by drifting flats with cut bait. Have caught a few flatties (live bluegill) doing the same. The two I caught yesterday were spawned out. Flatheading should be good again in another 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## sbreech

...and I thought that fishing drunk was reserved to paylakers...


----------



## Tatonka

driftfish101 said:


> I have been catching a ton of channels (3 different lakes) by drifting flats with cut bait. Have caught a few flatties (live bluegill) doing the same. The two I caught yesterday were spawned out. Flatheading should be good again in another 2 or 3 weeks.


You ever fish Atwood?


----------



## BigDub007

I would be a sissy about drinkin and fishin state land ....I am all about cuttin loose, private pond drinking !!!!! I have been known to go ca-brew-ing @ scioto canoe............................


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

It really depends on the wildlife officer that stops you, most of the time they just drive on by as long as you are not being loud. They know people are going to fish and drink. Sometimes the two come hand and hand.


----------



## driftfish101

I love my flask.........you are right though. Most rangers don't care if you aren't being a moron.


----------



## driftfish101

never fished Atwood. I live up in the northeast. I do fish piedmont, clendening and tappan in the southeast. Headed to piedmont on the 10th and will be in the area till the 12th. Any reports on Piedmont or Clendening
?


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

I finally got on some channel cats. Took a first time trip last night over to Buckeye lake. It took a little over an hour to get there and about another hour to find a spot that was'nt consumed by private houses. I caught 5 channels and 2 bullheads. My uncle caught 2 channels and 1 bullhead. They were all about a pound, but that is better than nothing. I had to downgrade my tackle and bait. I guess I just got to use to catching all the big channels at Kiser.


----------



## 11B in ohio

I took the whole woke up drunk in a storm as a joke....some people need to lighten up, kids see more on regular tv than anything they could picture from a fishing messageboard.....jeez


----------



## mo65

Well.... to answer the original question, YES, the catfishin' has been slow.... drunk or sober!:Banane35:


----------

